# Oct 07 Group Preparation



## deep (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi, I am from Fresno, CA. I know its tough to find anybdy from fresno county. But its a try to make group studies for particular counties or states. I completed my MS from CSU_fresno and finds student union / Library best place to study in group.

It becomes easier n faster to grasp the topic when you can get the answers to ur question right away, instead of wasting couple of hours.

If possible we can also make a online study group, where who ever logged in can communicate with other and clear their doubts. If anybdy interested i will be happy to provide with my yahoo msngr id.

I hope this could be a good solution. Suggestions are always welcomed. Its we who have to clear the OCT exam.


----------

